# 2007 Oultander 800 vs 2008 brute 650



## ECU420 (Jul 16, 2012)

Which one would you guys prefer? I currently have the brute but have a guy who wants to trade me the outty for it. Both are on 29.5 outlaws. he just installed a lift on it and ordered two new slasher axles for the front that are supposed to be a little longer. What are the pros and cons of the 2007 800?
Thanks!


----------



## lugnut1009 (Jan 24, 2011)

I haven't had much trouble with either of mine at all. There was a weak frame issue that he could've easily already fixed, the timing chains on those earlier models were weaker and over time stretched. I don't think the Outlander has the capabilities of ground clearance as the Brute, but don't quote me on that. 

I have never had a Brute, but love our Outlanders. The Rotax has performed flawlessly for us.


----------

